# card models free downloads



## woljags (Jan 11, 2012)

http://www.fiddlersgreen.net/

for those of you interested in card models i was sent today news of free downloads today available for a short time

me262

me109

hope this helps

thanks for looking


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 11, 2012)

I get these emails from Fiddlersgreen too. I've tried the card models several times and I guess I just don't have the knack for doing them as they always turn out like a big mess.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2012)

I would recommend them to beginners or just kids rather.


----------



## woljags (Jan 15, 2012)

/www.fiddlersgreen.net/shop/category/name/New+England.htm

card models of villages might help someone for diorama's


----------



## woljags (Jan 15, 2012)

Vought-Corsair-F4U | Aircraft |

next free card model


----------



## woljags (Jan 15, 2012)

FW-190 | Aircraft |

next weeks release with pic of fw190 recovered in Norway


----------



## woljags (Jan 21, 2012)

B-17 Flying Fortress | Aircraft |


----------



## woljags (Jan 21, 2012)

Messerschmitt-Me262 | Aircraft |
Curtiss-P40-Warhawk | Aircraft |
North American P-51 | Aircraft |


----------



## woljags (Jan 28, 2012)

Fokker DVII | Aircraft |
North American P-51 | Aircraft |


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## woljags (Feb 12, 2012)

http://www.fiddlersgreen.net/

another batch of free card models available for a limited time,this time ww1 aircraft


----------



## woljags (Feb 12, 2012)

details of the Nieuport 28 card model- 
The Nieuport 28 is unique in aviation history having received considerable fame for being a glorious fighting machine when in truth, it was rejected as a frontline fighter by the French Airservice. Because of ready availability it was rushed into production even without customers and was supplied to the American Expeditionary Air Force early in 1918. 2/7-12



The Nieuport 28 is unique in aviation history having received considerable fame for being a glorious fighting machine when in truth, it was rejected as a frontline fighter by the French Air service. Because of ready availability it was rushed into production even without customers and was supplied to the American Expeditionary Air Force early in 1918 being the first to carry to carry the U.S. colors into combat- even if it was only for the last two months of WWI !!


Similar to it's predecessors, the Nieuport 28 had a wire-braced, four-longeron wooden fuselage with fabric covering, and wooden framed wings and empennage, with an aluminum tube under-carriage. The tail surfaces were exactly the same as the Nieuport 23, 24, and the 27. Note-worthy was Gustave Delage's radical break with his previous successful design formula when he went with the very elegant and streamlined fuselage with circular section.
The first Nieuport 28s had a single a single Vickers 303 machine gun (British), outboard of the center-section struts. This soon became inadequate, so the upper wing was raised, and a second Vickers 303 was mounted on top of the fuselage. Some Nieuports used the American made Marlin machine-gun.

This is the Nieuport 28 model that won the FG Modeling Madness (FGMM) 2010 best in class prize.


Described as the 'most elegant airplane of the First World War', the Nieuport 28 was radically different from the familiar line of Nieuport sesquiplane's. The first prototype, which had dihedral on both wings, underwent trials on June 14th, 1917. During the second week of November 1917 it took part in a series of comparative tests with two other prototypes; one of these had flat wings, while the other had dihedral only on the top plane, which was set close to the fuselage.

As a result of these trials a fourth version was evolved which went into production. Its top plane had a slight dihedral angle and was fixed at a more orthodox height above the fuselage and its lower plane was flat. The engine was the 160 h.p. Gnome-Monosoupape 9N rotary neatly installed in a circular cowling fretted with cooling intakes in varying positions


Gnome Monosoupape 9N4 9 cylinder air cooled rotary 160 HP engine with a maximum RPM of 1350. This was used in the Nieuport 28 WWI Scout until the availability of the LeRhone


The reliability of the Gnome was never outstanding, which is why the LeRhone was the preferred powerplant. The rotary engines did not have a standard carburetor and could not be throttled back. The pilot literally 'blipped' the engine on and off in order to taxi or land. Turning the ignition on and off like this would be comparable to twisting your ignition key in your car on and off in order to slow down. This took a good sense of timing... and a bit of guts!


The wings were staggered, with elliptical tips: rather unusually, the lower wing carried the ailerons. Two pine spars on which were fitted wire-braced wooden ribs made up the basic wing shape; the thin-sectioned leading-edges were covered with plywood veneer, to which was tacked the fabric wing covering. The interplane and center-section struts, of wood, were set closely together in side elevation.

The slim and comparatively long fuselage was given a circular cross-section by means of wooden formers and longitudinal stringers; it was fabric-covered, except for the plywood portion between the cowling and the rear of the cockpit. Two inspection panels of sheet duraluminum were provided on each side.

The pilot sat fairly high in the cramped cockpit, inadequately protected by a small windshield; behind his shoulders was a streamlined fairing. The strut-braced tail-plane, the elevators and balanced rudder were of wood-and-fabric construction.

Steel-tube undercarriage struts, streamlined with wooden fairing's, were fitted; the tail-skid was internally sprung. Two synchronized Vickers guns were provided. Owing to the narrowness of the center section, one gun was mounted on top of the fuselage to port and the other was set on a shelf below the port struts of the center section.


Limited numbers of Nieuport 28s were used by the French Flying Service. The Nieuport 28 is more famous, however, as being the Scout which equipped the first American fighter squadrons. Two hundred and ninety-seven were purchased by the American Expeditionary Force, the first delivery being in March 1918.
On April 14th. 1918. Lieutenants D. Campbell and A. Winslow of the 94th 'Hat-in-the-Ring' Squadron shot down a German single-seater apiece, the first to fall to an all American unit. Captain E. Rickenbacker- arguably, greatest of the United States aces, scored several of his twenty-six victories in a Nieuport 28.
Nevertheless the little biplane was not popular with American pilots. 
Though very maneuverable and with a good rate of climb, when dived too steeply it had a tendency to shed the fabric from the leading-edges of its wings. Steps were taken to strengthen the wing-fabric of the 28, and a satisfactory solution to the problem had been evolved by July 1918. This was too late unfortunately, for by then the Nieuports in the American fighter squadrons had been replaced by sturdier Spad 13s.
SPECS:
Wingspan: 26ft 9 in
Length: 21 ft 
Height: 8 ft 13/4 in 
Weight: 1,627 lb 
Max speed: 122 mph
Ceiling: 16,995 ft 
Endurance: 1 hr 30 mins
Armament: 2 machine guns
Crew: 1
Construction Tips!
The rear fuselage is really nice when you take the time to score the many stringer lines and carefully form it into a nice rounded shape.
Stitch the rigging through the wings with a needle and silver (or heavy black), thread. The three view drawings will help you to locate the 'wires' properly. Dab a bit of glue over the holes to lock it all in place. Sculpt a little Rickenbacker out of clay and place it in the cockpit


What people say...
When you compare to the FG original, there are considerable more parts. The model also assembles differently. The front fuselage now meets at the bottom and the headrest fairing is a separate part. The engine cowling has a ring that goes on the front of the angled cowling part. My prop is made from four parts: the hub, hub cap, and two blades.
Nieuport 28 sent in by 14 year old Barry Wilcox!
All the wing struts are designed to be folded in half lengthwise as well as the landing gear stretcher and stab struts. Okay, that's it. John Glessner (designer)
Just saw the redraw of the Nieuport 28. Wow! bob Delpizzo
It's beautiful. Really very , very nice. I want one !!! Alcides
I totally re colored your Nieuport 28 design , as well as giving it some minor changes and some extras. Attached are pictures of the finished product in 1/72 scale (wingspan about 4.25-inches). Such a pretty design - with the big Vickers guns right out in the open. This may be my favorite WWI plane. Hope you enjoy the pics (above). Your modeling pal, John Glessner" (see photos above)
Your artwork and the quality of your models have definitely come a long way. I appreciate the courage you guys have to start designing engines with separate cylinders. This is turning out to be serious stuff!!!
Even at my favorite cardmodeling forum ( kartonbau.de ) they are starting to take your models serious. Great going, guys! Keep it up! YMP Norman Gorn
THANKS Chip!!! Bob D...
About the Nieuport markings- A note from the designer...
For the Nieuport design, I used three references (all excellent books):
1- Fighters: Attack and Training Aircraft 1914-1919 by Kenneth Munson (1968), page 63
2- Scale Aircraft Drawings: Volume 1-World War I by Air Age, Inc (1986), cover photo
3- The Encyclopedia of 20th Century Air Warfare edited by Chris Bishop (2001), page 29
Every reference showed the tail and roundels exactly the same and that is what I used. I figured those references were as authoritative as I could get (and Munson is THE MAN). American SPADs had the same roundel color but the rudder could have been red-white-blue or blue -white-red ( Ref.2, page121), neither of which is like the Nieuport - go figure! John Glessner

As a supplement to the D-7 stable so that air superiority remained high on the Allied side, I built the new revised Nieuport 28 and hereby submit some pictures for you.
I know you already have the web site but I thought you would enjoy seeing how well the 1/48 scale version came out. I called Eddie's house to see if he would autograph the pictures but I found out I was too late. He had taken a position with Eastern Airlines and retired some years ago.......Duck of Tornado Alley


Nieuport 28 banking right. This was difficult with the rotary Gnome engine.



The Nieuport 28 was a pro at shooting down enemy balloons. Spelling the name Nieuport, Newport, or even Nieewport is wrong but sure helps to include it here so it pops up in the search and folks who can't spell too well aren't let down.


----------



## woljags (Mar 23, 2012)

Salamander | Aircraft |

more downloads available including this one of the he162 with quite a lot of history and detailing shown here


----------



## woljags (Mar 29, 2012)

http://www.fiddlersgreen.net/models/Aircraft/Sopwith-Tabloid.html
more free card models for a limited time,including a detailing view of a hawker typhoon


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 29, 2012)

Thorlifter said:


> I get these emails from Fiddlersgreen too. I've tried the card models several times and I guess I just don't have the knack for doing them as they always turn out like a big mess.



Me too. It probably takes more patience than I have for it. I tried the Piper Cub a few years ago and lets just say the results were pretty much disastrous. My hat goes off to you guys who can do it.


----------



## woljags (Apr 5, 2012)

Grumman Cougar | Aircraft |

the latest free download for a limited time


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## woljags (Jan 5, 2013)

Thomas-Morse Tommy | Aircraft |


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## woljags (Jan 10, 2013)

i've just been working on my 1st ever paper model of a piper cub made from these sheets,i'll post some pics once i've finished her


----------

